# VW Routan 2009 Check Engine Light (P1404 EGR Issue)



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

My Check Engine Light came on with P1404 EGR Issue(FLow Basic Setting not carried out). I did this diagnostic at NTB, however they could not pin point the issue and recommended to go to a dealer. Did anybody have this issue before ? I am 1 month out of warranty :banghead:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

shlehter said:


> My Check Engine Light came on with P1404 EGR Issue(FLow Basic Setting not carried out). I did this diagnostic at NTB, however they could not pin point the issue and recommended to go to a dealer. Did anybody have this issue before ? I am 1 month out of warranty :banghead:


P1404 is an EGR valve getting hung up. I'll ask, is this on the 3.8 engine with 50-70K miles on it? If so they seem to be prone to EGR issues, a new EGR valve is pretty easy to install. Also being just 1 month out you could perhaps visit the dealer and ask for a good grace period on the warranty---ASK BEFORE they even touch your car, if not you'll be paying for the diagnostics.


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, it is 3.8 engine with 15K miles on it....thanks for the info.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow only 15k, I'd be at the dealer and they better good grace the repair. Typically the higher mileage is when you see the egr problems. Keep us posted.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

EGR Valve $80 (AutoZone)
Installation $40 

Hope this helps...


----------

